# iMAC G5 monitor problems



## tooter (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a iMAC G5 and the monitor has squares all over the entire monitor but you can still see the icons but they are light and behind the squares which seem to change in color. The computer works but you can hardly see the icons to do anything. Can't read any of the words.  Attached are pictures of the monitor.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 26, 2008)

You might want to view the information on this thread, along with the links included in it.

http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-s...4800-occasional-boot-up-issue-g5-powerpc.html

Good luck.


----------



## curtthree (May 8, 2009)

I have the same problem! Anyone know the answer?


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2009)

curtthree said:


> I have the same problem! Anyone know the answer?



Did you follow the link I provided above your post?


----------



## curtthree (May 8, 2009)

What I deduced from that link was take the computer to Apple. Is that right? or is their something I can try?


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2009)

Run Apple Hardware Test (FAQ section has howto). Looped, overnight.
Remove any added RAM.


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2009)

Other than replacing the faulty capacitors yourself and finding the right ones, that's about it.  You can try and find the parts online, but it's best to go the Apple route first and see if they will still honor the replacement.

Oh, and what Gia said...


----------



## jmac59 (Dec 11, 2009)

My imac g5 20" has the same problem. There must be a common component that causes this. Hasanyone found a solution yet?


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 11, 2009)

jmac59 said:


> My imac g5 20" has the same problem. There must be a common component that causes this. Hasanyone found a solution yet?



My suggestion would be visiting the local jr high school and signing up for reading comprehension 101.

The link provided by nixgeek, and the contents of this post:


nixgeek said:


> Other than replacing the faulty capacitors yourself and finding the right ones, that's about it.  You can try and find the parts online, but it's best to go the Apple route first and see if they will still honor the replacement.
> 
> Oh, and what Gia said...


 pretty much sums up the problem.


----------

